# treatment for popeye



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I recently treated for popeye a little over a week ago. And my question is this does treatment for popeye kill the beneficial bacteria that eat the ammonia? And will i have to recycle the tank after treatment again? 
i did a 75 percent waterchange and the ph is ok now and the ammonia is 3ppm do i keep doing waterchanges 2 times a week untill cycled?


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

let me tell you everything I can about "pop-eye"

also known as _Exophathalmus_ is usually triggered by poor water conditions.
symptoms: eye protrudes from the socket and is inflamed

cause: usually environmental, rarly parasetic ( which is incurable)

treatement: correct water conditions asap. recovery may take several days.

do some frequent water changes and keep the properties correct and add a little salt just to help and you shouild be on your way in no time :smile:
good luck


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I am very consious about clean water and do waterchanges religiously.
about 50% once a week. The only thing i can think of is the meds marcerin2 has caused the benifecial bacteria to die off. Has any body else had this happen? And if so what did ya do?


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

I used Maracyn 2 and worked great


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Snow it seems you add salt to everything this is the second post you said to do that. Just noticing a similarity.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

pcrose said:


> Snow it seems you add salt to everything this is the second post you said to do that. Just noticing a similarity.


 I generally reccomend for any illness:
a water change, and add salt - 1 tablespoon per 5 gallons (assuming you don't already have salt in your tank).
and a good diet.

It is a good start to curing most desieses, as good water quality is always good, and often it is bad water quality which is leading to the illness in the first place, and salt is good for curing infections, helping wounds to heal and preventing a secondary infection.

I personally always have salt in my tanks (1 tablesoppn per 5 gallons) and also the first thing I ever do when I have a problem is a 30% water change, and then I repeat the water change every 2 days untill the problem has gone, I also sometimes medicate as well.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I have received this problem from feeders the introduced a disease and i medicated and killed all the beneficial bacteria and 5 days after treatment had ended is when all the problems occurred high ammonia and acidic ph.
beware of meds doing so. I am realy happy to say that things are ok now.


----------



## acidsurvivor (Feb 7, 2003)

Try to use Tetracycline.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks acid, I used maracin2 and when done used bio spira this stuff works wonders for cycling. It is the bacteria that ya want and in 24 hrs your tank is done.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

sometimes by mixing up the gravel the tank conditions can seem to deteriorate, this is not the bacteria being killed off, but simply a sign that you are overdue on your waterchanges.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Innes said:


> pcrose said:
> 
> 
> > Snow it seems you add salt to everything this is the second post you said to do that. Just noticing a similarity.
> ...










... not all the time, but is a very popular remidy


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

pcrose said:


> Snow it seems you add salt to everything this is the second post you said to do that. Just noticing a similarity.


 as far as salt goes, should you use table salt, iodized salt, or special aquarium salt?
or any salt you want?


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

traumatic said:


> pcrose said:
> 
> 
> > Snow it seems you add salt to everything this is the second post you said to do that. Just noticing a similarity.
> ...


 there is still some controvery around this topic... but i use aquarium salt that you can pick up at any LFS or even Walmart. I use the Nutrafin brand. It works wonders for me, so if you want to give that a shot I wouldnt hesitate to recommend it :smile:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

traumatic said:


> pcrose said:
> 
> 
> > Snow it seems you add salt to everything this is the second post you said to do that. Just noticing a similarity.
> ...


 I use aquarium salt - 1 tablespoon per 5 gallons as a normal tank condition for my piranhas


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Innes said:


> I use aquarium salt - 1 tablespoon per 5 gallons as a normal tank condition for my piranhas


 what makes aquarium salt "aquarium salt"


----------

